
Auto-Loan Delinquencies Spike to Q3 2009 Level, Despite Strong Labor Market - howard941
https://wolfstreet.com/2019/05/15/subprime-bites-serious-auto-loan-delinquencies-spike-to-q3-2009-level-despite-strongest-labor-market-in-years/
======
jsnider3
This is bad for lenders and delinquent borrowers, but I think the financial
system as a whole is much more resilient than it was a decade ago, so we
shouldn't have to worry about something like Lehman-brothers dragging down the
economy when it collapses.

------
dv_dt
I feel like the data here should have some way of corrections for both growth
in driving population as well as prices of vehicles. Without that, it's
difficult to tell if this absolute growth in number is of concern, or it's
more like movie blockbuster numbers, which keep growing in absolute terms but
don't necessarily indicate a higher percentage of people have seen that movie
in its theater run.

------
mothsonasloth
Could this be the next big sub-prime bubble?

The amount of people I see in the UK with two luxury cars (BMW, Audi, Merc)
that are on hire-purchase or PCP is high.

